# 3d - Slingshot...



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

here is another one from me:
the body is made out of Medang wood. It has a nice 3D - effect, some parts of the wood are looking different from different perspectives and it seems that you can look deep into the wood - nice!
Palmswell is made out of African Ebony, the end of the handle is olive wood.






















Highly polished lineseed oil finish - maybe you like it!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

amazing Torsten, that is stunning


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

gorg


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice sir. Marvelous.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Outstanding, as usual. I like the triangle in lay on the front, just can't see if it is really just a flat inlay, or if it tapers back to a point towards the back under the olivewood cap. Cool effect either way, I'm just curious, as always.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh my god... Wow!


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Super.
Making me want to add third Torsten to my collection.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Brilliant job Torsten looks like a thunder storm in the wood


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

You are a master craftsman...excellent work


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Magnificently done!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Absolutely stunning and what a finish, it beautiful


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I. WANT.THAT! All I have to say that in my opinion no one has reached your level of craftmenship when it comes to making a SS! Your SS are on the level of a custom high end knife!


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Top of the line craftsmanship, beautiful work.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments!



jskeen said:


> Outstanding, as usual. I like the triangle in lay on the front, just can't see if it is really just a flat inlay, or if it tapers back to a point towards the back under the olivewood cap.


It is a flat little piece glued on the handle.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...."einfach nur schön"







Greetings Mr.Teh


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I love this one!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful wood, beautiful craftsmanship. I seen you shoot that design, so I know it shoots looooonnng and straight.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

what a stunner!!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great job as usual Torsten. Saludos to the best slingshot shooter in the forum.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is amazing! Nicely done!

-f00bs


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

stunning that pal wouldn't mind one like that my self


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great slingshot







as usual Torsten.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

for some time, I admire your catty, I see you found your style and ALL of the / most look very similar - if you could give the size of the fork? I tried to estimate but do not know what you have big hands, it seems to me that it is wide at 3.5 "tall and 5'2"


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

/drool

no seriously....


----------

